# What Instrument Is This?



## Smikes77 (May 3, 2021)

I want to say strings, but I can hear someone pressing keys, then I thought it was a hurdy gurdy but doesn`t have that drone.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 3, 2021)

I think it`s this


----------



## zolhof (May 3, 2021)

I love this score, and the film too!  Yes, it's a Swedish nyckelharpa, you can hear its very distinct clicks and clacks, as mentioned by the composer in this interview:









Composer Mark Korven Discusses Crafting the Unsettling Sounds of ‘The Witch’


We talk to the man behind one of the year’s best scores.



thefilmstage.com





_"What I brought into the picture was an instrument called the Swedish Nyckelharpa, and it dates back to about 1350. It’s essentially a push button violin of the 1400s. I heard someone say it was a cross between the typewriter and your grandpa’s old fiddle, because the keys click and clack. It has a organic quality to it, and as soon as Rob (the director) heard it he said, “Yes! That has to be the instrument that is going to carry the score."




_


----------



## Kurosawa (May 3, 2021)

Soniccouture got a nyckelharpa 






Nyckelharpas | Soniccouture







www.soniccouture.com


----------



## Smikes77 (May 3, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> Soniccouture got a nyckelharpa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw. I would love it but can`t quite stretch to that after I bought some other stuff over the last couple of weeks. I have Era Medieval Legends. I think there`s one in there?


----------

